# Anyone else taking delivery on Thursday, June 6?



## johnsopa (Mar 23, 2013)

My wife and I are heading down to pick up her '13 335i xDrive M Sport (Estoril Blue) on Thursday. We're planning to visit downtown most of tomorrow.

Anyone else from here going to be down there on Thursday?


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

Ill be there tomorrow for a follow up visit from today. Really is a fun time. Make sure you post a photo of your car later in the day after you take delivery!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## johnsopa (Mar 23, 2013)

What a great experience today. It was rainy, which actually was fun for me on the track. Ray was awesome in explaining everything to us. Here's my wife beside her new baby.


----------

